# New member from Perth, Western Australia



## DAE (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi, late introduction as I posted last October but have been busy so have just been reading.
My user name came from Don Allen Electronics, registered in Perth, Western Australia. I work full time as a Senior Technician at the University of Western Australia and run my business after hours and sometimes flexitime or take leave for large jobs.
For lighting, I do half professional shows, I have a ballet season starting next week, and do free community theatre lighting, usually just a few shows a year. I was lighting director for the Scout and Guide Gang Show for five years, then took a break. I also do a lot of live music shows at The Fly By Night Musicians Club in Freemantle. I did the lighting for Steve Poltz on Saturday night, one of your singers.
I am a member of ALIA (the Australasian Lighting Industry Association) and I am self taught. Started with Rank Strand in the early seventies and learnt on the job.
I don't like to see old gear thrown out if it is economically repairable for community groups, but have learnt not to do it on the cheap for professional shows.
I learn a lot from on line forums and hope I can occasionally help in return.


----------



## icewolf08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, there here is an official welcome to CB. Ask questions, answer questions, and for the most part we will all get along fine!


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey DAE, welcome to the Booth. While you've been reading, you haven't been posting. As you no doubt have figured out, it's a great community but it needs your voice too! So don't be shy, join in the discussion!


----------



## Van (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome Aboard! As stated, Don't be afraid to post, let your voice be heard. Even if you need clarification, or just want make a comment in a really old thread < necro-posting > it's all welcome here.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 7, 2008)

Just want to add one of my favorite things is when someone gets into reading an old thread and asks a follow up question. Sometimes we all learn a lot that way.


----------



## PadawanGeek (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Man, welcome!


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 8, 2008)

Welcome aboard and all that... Mayhem resides in your part of the country
but of late has been busy with many a non tech thing... Hope you enjoy things around this joint, I've been tied up with many a thing and so haven't been around too much of late, for some reason university seems to take up a substantial portion of my life, oh that's right it's an engineering degree worth the paper it's written on and then more as opposed to an arts degree... (Sits back and waits for someone to try and argue that an arts degree has merit...)


----------



## Van (Jan 8, 2008)

Chris15 said:


> ................ (Sits back and waits for someone to try and argue that an arts degree has merit...)


 
The Holder makes a nice picture frame. 
The piece of paper is very absorbent and is wonderful at soping up spills.
Only with an Arts degree can you walk poudly to the front of the line at the grocery store, and in your best projected < from the diaphragm> voice, state clearly, " Of Course I qualify for food stamps!"


----------



## Logos (Jan 8, 2008)

Now can we here discuss the issue of an "Arts" degree.

My son has a BA in medieval english literature so of course he has pursued a career as an AV specialist for a major international bank. His degree in reality only allows him to teach medieval english literature to uni students.

My Degree is a BA, but it is in Educational Theatre and has a large technical component. It certainly helped me along the road I am on and it is technically an Arts degree. As are almost all the degrees we have discussed at some length on these threads that the young students here are planning on taking. 
Oh and before the contact hours thing is brought up. I had about 35 - 40 contact hours a week due to the production schedule on my course. That was official contact hours.


----------



## DAE (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes, I will go off digging.

Regards
Don


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 10, 2008)

Van said:


> The Holder makes a nice picture frame.
> The piece of paper is very absorbent and is wonderful at soping up spills.
> Only with an Arts degree can you walk poudly to the front of the line at the grocery store, and in your best projected < from the diaphragm> voice, state clearly, " Of Course I qualify for food stamps!"



Hmm... I guess over your parts where you pays n tens of thousands for your degrees, they can afford to put a frame around the degree, here, you pay an extra hundred bucks or something for a frame...

I really don't feel like launching into the marketing spiel for an engineering degree at the moment...


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 12, 2008)

welcome to controlbooth, fellow aussie


----------

